# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Оптовая продажа коксующихся и каменных углей на экспорт

## ИП Журибеда

Наша компания - надежный партнер в бесперебойной поставке качественного угля! 
Мы работаем напрямую с угледобывающими предприятиями, без посредников, поэтому наши цены намного ниже, чем у компаний-перекупщиков 
Вся наша продукция соответствует ГОСТ РФ, ее качество подтверждено сертификатами и паспортами 
Наша компания серьезно относится к соблюдению сроков поставок 
Доставка по железной дороге до любой станции назначения или автотранспортом 
Мы приветствуем долгосрочное и взаимовыгодное сотрудничество 
уголь каменный, уголь бурый, уголь Антрацит, уголь марки Др, уголь марки АО, уголь марки ДМСШ, уголь марки ДПК, уголь марки ДОМ, уголь марки ДОМСШ, уголь марки Тмсш, уголь марки Дг, уголь марки Тр, уголь марки СС и другие 

ИП Журибеда Оптовая продажа коксующихся и каменных углей на экспорт

----------

